# Baseball 2014!



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Been a baseball fan most of my life and a diehard White Sox fan for most of that, too. They won their home opener yesterday, which may end up being the high point of their season - you just never know here in Chicago.

Anyone else excited? How does your team look this year?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure Ann will be by to discuss baseball in general and the Nationals specifically with you. 

Betsy


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Boo White Sox, go Tribe! 

Seriously, I'm pumped for baseball!  I'm VERY cautious about being optimistic about the Indians prospects for the season.  On the one hand, they have a lot of talent on this team and won 92 games last year, but let's face it, they needed EVERYTHING to go right to end up where they ended up last year, and it did.  That's going to be a tough thing to replicate.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

My favorite time of year!!  But I am so torn this year.  My little hero, Jacoby Ellsbury, jumped ship from the Red Sox to the Yankees and I watched their game today cheering him on at bat or in the field, but I'll be damned if I can cheer for the Yankees!  I've been cheering for the Sox so long, that now I don't know what to do.  I feel like I'm floundering at sea with all these different lifeboats floating by...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I am not going to declare that the White Sox will do much this season. Jeez, the lost 90 games last season. And this is Chicago - we don't expect much here. However, the first game was fun to listen to. I am listening to the second game - not quite so fun thusfar. If they can just make it somewhat competitive and interesting this season!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I gave in to temptation last night and purchased a one-month subscription to MLB.tv to see how I like it. Now I'm watching the Phillies play on my laptop's screen while typing here in the separate monitor attached to it.  (Phillies are up 3-1 going into the 9th.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Within the realm of things that really aren't all that important, few are as disappointing as having your highly paid closer lose a game in the bottom of the 9th when he came into it with a two run lead.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Within the realm of things that really aren't all that important, few are as disappointing as having your highly paid closer lose a game in the bottom of the 9th when he came into it with a two run lead.


Ugh. Very disappointing!

Let's see, my Mariners are 3-0 to start the season in the AL and my Cardinals are 1-1 in the NL, not a bad start. Another bright spot is that both the Yankees and the Cubs are 0-2!

Balaspa, I enjoy the White Sox announcers more than almost any others. "You can put it on the board, Yessssss!", "The sacks are packed with Sox.", and "Can of corn." When you start hearing those you know the season has really started.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

crebel said:


> ...Balaspa, I enjoy the White Sox announcers more than almost any others. "You can put it on the board, Yessssss!"...


Ugh! I abhor listening to that guy. As they say, "There's no accounting for taste." 

*sigh* I miss the days of listening to the dulcet tones of Harry Kalas.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

So far, so good, for the White Sox. They managed to come from behind and win in extra innings yesterday. It's been fun to listen to these games so far.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Can of Corn?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> Can of Corn?


Yep! The best explanation I have found was a few years ago in Yahoo Questions: "It means a lazy fly ball practically anyone would be able to catch.

The phrase, first used in 1896, makes reference to a long-ago practice where a grocer would use a stick to tip a can of vegetables off a high shelf, then catch it in his hands or outstretched apron."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ah, okay, thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Within the realm of things that really aren't all that important, few are as disappointing as having your highly paid closer lose a game in the bottom of the 9th when he came into it with a two run lead.


Soriano makes a habit of that . . . at least, he doesn't always lose it, but he seems incapable of just pitching a 1 - 2 - 3 inning and getting the game OVER WITH.  So far this season, the Nats have decided to just go into the ninth with a big enough lead that they don't need to call on him at all. 

Off to the home opener later this morning!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Go, Braves!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

We get our North American Domestic Baseball Championship rings today!


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

loonlover said:


> Go, Braves!


It might be a LONG year for the Braves this year. 3 starting pitchers on the DL to open the season; 2 of them with season-ending surgery. And as a Braves fan, this spring was hard to take!

Ann, looks like it might be the year for Washington. They had a good shot at the title before the injuries. Now, they look like the team to beat.

Deckard


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

deckard said:


> It might be a LONG year for the Braves this year. 3 starting pitchers on the DL to open the season; 2 of them with season-ending surgery. And as a Braves fan, this spring was hard to take!
> 
> Deckard


I'm not expecting the Braves to do much this year either. But, they did win today. May be the only time I make a comment and the game actually goes the way I want it to.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

How does the National League look? I just found out I can pick up the Brewers station out of Milwaukee very clearly on my car radio. Always kind of liked the Brewers.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah, fickle fandom.  I went to BW3 with some buddies to watch the Indians home opener.  Danny Slazar gives up 2 runs in the first and I hear someone yell.  "You suck already!".


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

The Braves' starting rotation: 1.29 ERA through first four games (lowest in majors).


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Am reading "The Captain" which is a bio of Derek Jeter.  Must say it will make watching his last season a lot more interesting.  Watched the Yankees home opener today and enjoyed the double "ceremonial first pitch".


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, the White Sox are frustrating, but this year's team is still more fun than last year's. I don't really expect them to get into the post-season, but, jeez, perhaps they can at least finish above .500!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't understand the appeal of sliding into first base.  First Puig injured his thumb, and now Hamilton may be out a LONG time for a thumb injury.  I don't get why people discourage sliding into first, but it's ok to slide into second or third.

Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, when you're headed to First, you generally want to get there as fast as you possibly can. That's usually going to be by going at a dead run and the rules says if you touch the base before the first baseman has the ball (while touching the bag) you can run _past_ first base and stay safe as long as you fade into foul territory. If you turn into fair territory you're fair game and even if you _were_ safe, you've just made yourself liable to be tagged out.

Sliding is not usually needed because it makes you slower, really.

BUT, if you're already on the base and are leading off to second and the pitcher throws over, it's usually better to dive to the bag because the ball will be coming in at a height of 3-4 feet and that makes the first baseman have to bend down to tag you.

Going into Second or third, unless it's a force situation -- baserunner behind you potentially occupying the base you just left -- you want to go in low, again to avoid the tag AND not get hit by the ball being thrown. Even if it's a force situation you don't want to overrun the bag because it will likely leave you in fair territory and, as with first base, now they can tag you even if you made it initially.

And I'll just say, for the record, "Go Nats".


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I remember when I spent my one year in little league that we were told to avoid sliding into first. The only time it might make a difference is if you think think the throw there might be a close one and feel that sliding will get you there faster.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's a case of "it's got to be a tag" it might make sense . . . but that is pretty rare.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

My brother tells me the only time a batter might go headfirst into first base would be if the first baseman's foot was off the bag and the batter is trying to avoid a tag.  Otherwise, he says, it's stupid.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, it's very rare.  The whole point of sliding is to avoid a tag and since an out 1st is ALWAYS a force out, sliding into 1st is pretty pointless most of the time unless the 1st baseman can't get to the bag.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

balaspa said:


> I remember when I spent my one year in little league that we were told to avoid sliding into first. The only time it might make a difference is if you think think the throw there might be a close one and feel that sliding will get you there faster.


Except that tests have shown diving actually gets you there _slower_, but it's hard to convince your instincts that is so without having it repeatedly reinforced and practiced. 

In fact, I remember Gary Maddox, one of the Phillies' great center fielders, saying that's one of the two reasons he never dove for a ball. If you just keep running at full speed, you'll get there at least as fast if not faster. (The other reason is that making a spectacular diving catch is a net loss if it means you then go on the disabled list.  )


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmm, well, I never said the dude who coached my team that year was very good. I hated the guy. He screamed at me so much that it turned me off ever wanting to play little league again.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

balaspa said:


> Hmm, well, I never said the dude who coached my team that year was very good. I hated the guy. He screamed at me so much that it turned me off ever wanting to play little league again.


I had a little league coach yell at me once (maybe not even yell, so much as complain loudly a couple times?), but it all turned out for the best, as he felt bad about it and bought me a chocolate shake afterwards as an apology.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, my guy did not ever apologize. All he wanted to do was win and could have cared less about those of us who were new to little league and maybe weren't great players. It was awful.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

At least you got to play. Girls weren't allowed when I was growing up.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ugh.  Only two weeks into the season and the Indians have already had three games cancelled.  And it's a double whammy because it's been a lot of nights with no baseball and also, all these double headers are bad news.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I ended up in little league because my birthday is in June. I had gone to the park district to sign up for T-ball, but I was at the last age where that was allowed and I turned the next age level mid-season. So, the guy signing me up suggested I got right into baseball.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anyone else keep score?  I know it's a dying art, but when I go to a ballgame, it just doesn't feel right to me unless I'm keeping score.  Of course, I'm not TOTALLY old fashioned as, in lieu of a paper scorecard, I use an app on my iPhone to keep score which is friggin' awesome because I can email myself a generated score card and box score after the game.  And it has a ML add-on, which not only will fill out the line-up card for me, but also has the player stats, so the boxscore generated by my scorecard will reflect the up-to-date season stats.  Most of the games I go to are of the AA variety, though, but it's still pretty nifty.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I was watching a game the other night and a photo flashed up of a scorecard that was being completed (it looked more complicated than what I'm used to in a regular program so maybe it was from the bench?).  Got me thinking about how much fun it used to be to actually keep score.  Thanks for the memory!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

metal134 said:


> Does anyone else keep score? I know it's a dying art, but when I go to a ballgame, it just doesn't feel right to me unless I'm keeping score. Of course, I'm not TOTALLY old fashioned as, in lieu of a paper scorecard, I use an app on my iPhone to keep score which is friggin' awesome because I can email myself a generated score card and box score after the game. And it has a ML add-on, which not only will fill out the line-up card for me, but also has the player stats, so the boxscore generated by my scorecard will reflect the up-to-date season stats. Most of the games I go to are of the AA variety, though, but it's still pretty nifty.


What's the App? Wonder if it's for Android, too.

I have the MLB 'At Bat' which is good for following along if you're not where you can watch. There's always a paper score card in the programs they hand out at the games and I do pay attention to how they score especially on complex plays. But I don't really keep track myself.  Might if I had an app for that.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

It is indeed on Android.  It's called iScore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

metal134 said:


> It is indeed on Android. It's called iScore.


Thanks! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I have AtBat Lit.  I love it!  I'll check for the iPad app.  That would be fun.

Ann, off the subject.  Somewhere in DC there are 2 big stone lions staring out in the distance overlooking something.  Where are they?  I see them in the opening of House of Cards.  They look like something you'd know about (i.e., they are not sitting in front of someone's house!).  Also, is the Nationals Stadium near one of the bridges?  Which one?  House of Cards makes me remember when I lived there I took advantage of nothing...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> I have AtBat Lit. I love it! I'll check for the iPad app. That would be fun.
> 
> Ann, off the subject. Somewhere in DC there are 2 big stone lions staring out in the distance overlooking something. Where are they? I see them in the opening of House of Cards. They look like something you'd know about (i.e., they are not sitting in front of someone's house!). Also, is the Nationals Stadium near one of the bridges? Which one? House of Cards makes me remember when I lived there I took advantage of nothing...


I think the lions are at Memorial Bridge . . . . that crosses from Arlington cemetery to the Lincoln memorial.

Yes, there is a nice new bridge taking South Capitol Street over the Anacostia very near to Nationals stadium.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, over all, a disappointing night at Nats park last night.

But, pretty cool to be there for Albert Pujols' 500th HR. (His 499th, too, drat it all -- as Matt Williams, our manager said, "I admire the man. I admire his ability and the way he goes about playing the game, and I have for some time. I just wish he’d do it against somebody else.")

The fans in the stadium gave him a standing ovation and he came out to acknowledge the crowd.  All very civilized, I thought.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, the White Sox have become frustrating as of late. And now our best pitcher, Sale, is on the DL.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Man, what the hell happened to Tim Lincecum?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Am really enjoying watching Jacoby Ellsbury do so well with the Yankees.  Yes, I hate the Yankees... But Ells is doing really well overall in the American League.  But for $22 mil each year I guess he should!

Ann, those lions are guarding Grant's memorial near the Capitol.

And metal134, I miss Tim's long hair!  I saw him tonight and said "whaaa?"


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> And metal134, I miss Tim's long hair! I saw him tonight and said "whaaa?"


It's not the hair I'm referring to. I'm referring to the fact that this is the third season in a row where he has been just horrible. A few short years ago, this guy was in the running for best pitcher in baseball and he just completely lost it.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

metal134 said:


> It's not the hair I'm referring to. I'm referring to the fact that this is the third season in a row where he has been just horrible. A few short years ago, this guy was in the running for best pitcher in baseball and he just completely lost it.


Well, there is THAT...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> Well, there is THAT...


Pretty sure the two are related -- ref: Samson.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have to admit that baseball has kind of fallen by the wayside for me as the Blackhawks hockey team here is in the playoffs and stands a decent chance of winning the Stanley Cup again. Plus, the White Sox are on a four-game losing streak...ugh...thank God it's a long season.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry . . . . . I just have to say . . . . . . Go Nats!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sorry . . . . . I just have to say . . . . . . Go Nats!


Yeah, looks bad for the Bravos catching them before the end of the season, but they still might make the wild card.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seriously. Go Nats.  

We were at the game on Sunday -- what a roller coaster ride!

<beginning budgeting for post season tickets>


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The pro teams in Chicago are beyond dismal. The biggest thing around here was the Jackie Robinson West little league team making it into the World Series. They were US champs and then lost the world championship game.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Loved watching those kids playing Little League ball, although I was really excited for the girl pitcher (seeing as how I wanted to play LL in the late 50's and couldn't because "you're a girl").

Yes, I'm pulling for the Nats!  My Angels are making an exciting time with Oakland, and Seattle is doing nicely as well.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

There's a parade here planned for the Jackie Robinson West team. They were greeted as heroes when the arrived at Midway, too,  yesterday.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The parade was today and there were not one, but two rallies. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Saw that on SportsCenter, along with the parade into the Phillies' ballpark for the Dragons.

On another subject, 3.5 weeks until Blacklist!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. That was an incredibly stressful, exciting, and ultimately satisfying game.  Talking Nats at Dodgers -- Game started at 12:10 local time (in LA that is) and finished up just a few minutes ago. Over 5 and a half hours.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

and









Just sayin'


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy to see both those teams, Ann!!! Could be a local World Series for you. 

My Angels look like they're going strong into the playoffs but I've about given up on the Mariners.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, it's a basebally kind of week here. Game Wed was rained out which meant two games on Thursday and Two on Friday. We went to both Thursday games.

The afternoon one they lost -- but there was basically NO one in the stadium so it was fun to sit just a few rows behind the dugout.  Totally different view of the game.
Thursday evening we watched a pitcher's GEM from Gio Gonzalez -- easily the best game he's pitched all year and, with it, the Nats became the only team, I think, where all 5 of their regular starters won at least 10 games.

Then Friday afternoon, Doug Fister was even BETTER! A complete game shut out -- only threw about a hundred pitches. Fairly epic.

Looking forward to being at the final regular season game tomorrow afternoon and then the playoffs! 

I will admit I'm feeling a little sorry for the Braves.  First the Nats clinched the division at their park, and then the Pirates came in and clinched their wild card spot at their park. Feels a little like piling on.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm surprised that such little attention was given to the monumental collapse of the Brewers.  That's about as bad as I have ever seen the bottom fall out from under a team.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Speaking personally, I was just feeling sorry for them.  I like it when teams other than the 'usual suspects' do well -- end up in the playoffs. I can't be sad that neither the Yankees or Red Sox are in.  

Oh, and Sunday's game in DC was EPIC. Supposed to be a not-very-important, finish the season healthy, let everyone get an at-bat or two game. Ended up being a complete game No Hitter for Jordan Zimmerman! The first since baseball came back to DC. Very Very Cool to be there at the park for it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

GO CARDINALS!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> GO CARDINALS!!!




*Go NATS!*


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> *Go NATS!*


 

Congrats on the complete game, no-hitter - very impressive. Your Nats are much more likely to do well than my Cards, we really limped in this year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Congrats on the complete game, no-hitter - very impressive. Your Nats are much more likely to do well than my Cards, we really limped in this year.


We were at the game and it was pretty amazing -- NOBODY left early -- the entire stadium was on their feet for the last inning. And, you know, it was supposed to be a 'meaningless' give-everyone-a-couple-times-at-bat kind of game. The plan had been to take J-Zimm out after the 5th but, of course, even with the walk, Williams couldn't do that. The bullpen never even started to warm up. And when J-Zimm came out to bat, people went crazy too. He had two hits in the game!

I've got the game recorded -- we do that so if something weird happens while we're there, we can figure out when we get home what it was -- and I plan to watch it again, just to see what the announcers are saying and when they start to figure out something pretty special is happening.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Being an American League fan, I'm confident the O's can sail through the first round. Hopefully my Angels will do the same. 

Sorry, crebel, but going with the Dodgers!

If one lives in the DC area, you must be planning around baseball schedules for awhile. 

Watching the Nats game yesterday must have been a real thrill!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a lot of hope for a "Parkway Series": the Baltimore Washington Parkway goes from, duh, Baltimore to Washington and the stadia are, more or less, at each end.

My cousin took a picture of us Sunday -- at the annual family crab feast -- he in his O's gear and my in my Nats wear.  I'm waiting for him to post it on FB so I can share it! 

I don't think I realized until today, though, what a big deal a no hitter is. I mean, I knew it's rare. But listening to and reading all the local baseball broadcasters, pundits, and bloggers today -- folks who've been intimately connected with baseball for years -- a lot of them were saying yesterday was the first they'd seen in person.  So, yeah, it was pretty amazing.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

All I know is that Paul Konerko is retiring from the White Sox, which is sad.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

balaspa said:


> All I know is that Paul Konerko is retiring from the White Sox, which is sad.


Yes, and sadder that he's gotten almost no press when Derek Jeter has been everywhere. I mean, Jeter is, by all accounts, a fairly good guy. Definitely a good player. But why the big 'do' for him when Konerko has been almost ignored?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I would say it's because Jeter has been so visible, playing for the Yankees, all those World Series Championships, etc.

There's word Ichiro may not be back next year and that guy has had a stellar career.  I hope he will sign for one game with the Mariners so he can retire from there (if he chooses not to come back for another year or so).


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am so out of touch on the baseball season, since the White Sox stank so bad, that I am not even sure who is in the playoffs.

sigh.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

I would like to remind everyone of a salient point: The Giants have made the postseason, and it's an even-numbered year.  I'd feel better about our chances if we had Matt Cain and Angel Pagan both healthy, but anything can happen if, er, once we get past the Pirates.

Go Giants!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I think it was quite clear with the two Wild Card games which teams were dominant.

Don't give up on the Giants, although they are playing a real powerhouse!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

spotsmom said:


> Don't give up on the Giants, although they are playing a real powerhouse!


I've been rooting for the Giants since, oh, 1978. I've been through Rennie Stennett, Mike LaCoss and the Crazy Crab (not to mention steroid scandals and that blown World Series against the Angels). It'll take a lot to get me to give up on these guys.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And the Playoffs are Underway!

Balt-Detroit game was exciting for Balt fans. 

KC-LA game was exciting for all but ultimately more satisfying for KC fans.

4 games on tap today starting at noon -- I'll be at the Nats game at 3!

N - A - T - S Nats! Nats! Nats! _Woooooo_


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> N - A - T - S Nats! Nats! Nats! _Woooooo_


Dare I risk an unofficial cattleprodding?  (I have to; it's the playoffs!)
GO GIANTS!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, the Angels game was not very good for us Angel fans (although it was a good game).  My cousin is at the O's game today, and the Nats game tomorrow.

"It's the most wonderful time of the year".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Disappointing result for the Nats today. 

But the O's came back well against the Tigers.

Lots of baseball left to play . . . . . .


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Much joy in Cardinal land tonight after a heck of a comeback in Game 1 against the Dodgers!

I kept looking for you in the crowd on tv today, Ann - where were your seats?  I cheered loudly for your Nats and they made it pretty exciting from the 6th inning on even though the final score didn't go their way.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Lots of baseball left to play . . . . . .


This is the first time most of the Nationals have been in playoffs. The Cardinals have been there a number of times. Yes, Ann, there is a lot of ball left to be played and I think that the Nationals will win out. At least this series.

In 7 games so far in the playoffs, 4 decided by 1 run and 2 went to extra innings.

Deckard


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Much joy in Cardinal land tonight after a heck of a comeback in Game 1 against the Dodgers!


The Dodgers fans looked like they didn't know what hit 'em!  As a Nats fan I can say: been there, done that.  



> I kept looking for you in the crowd on tv today, Ann - where were your seats? I cheered loudly for your Nats and they made it pretty exciting from the 6th inning on even though the final score didn't go their way.


We're in section 129 -- field level, behind the home dugout, about half way up.

We very occasionally get a half second or so in some shot of the dugout -- depends on how wide they pan. 

There were a couple of promising rallys -- and Harp's home run went as far/high as any I've ever seen -- but I think the butterflies got to 'em today. Nothing that rose to the level of an 'error' but some questionable decisions in fielding that didn't pan out. Today should be better.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

deckard said:


> This is the first time most of the Nationals have been in playoffs. The Cardinals have been there a number of times. Yes, Ann, there is a lot of ball left to be played and I think that the Nationals will win out. At least this series.
> 
> In 7 games so far in the playoffs, 4 decided by 1 run and 2 went to extra innings.
> 
> Deckard


It is always exciting to have a team/players in the playoffs for the first time - that's why I don't have any problem cheering for the Nats until they play the Cardinals or the Cards are no longer in! 



Ann in Arlington said:


> The Dodgers fans looked like they didn't know what hit 'em!  As a Nats fan I can say: been there, done that.
> 
> We're in section 129 -- field level, behind the home dugout, about half way up.
> 
> ...


I'll watch for you again today, I think I'll recognize you if the camera catches you. You should have a KBoards loves baseball sign to wave!

The most amazing thing in the Cards/Dodgers game was watching 19 runs score against Wainwright and Kershaw - not exactly the pitcher's duel anyone was expecting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> It is always exciting to have a team/players in the playoffs for the first time - that's why I don't have any problem cheering for the Nats until they play the Cardinals or the Cards are no longer in!
> 
> I'll watch for you again today, I think I'll recognize you if the camera catches you. You should have a KBoards loves baseball sign to wave!
> 
> The most amazing thing in the Cards/Dodgers game was watching 19 runs score against Wainwright and Kershaw - not exactly the pitcher's duel anyone was expecting.


Well . . . . we won't be there today.  Our neighbors have today's tickets -- though, sadly, they're Jewish and the time conflicts with Yom Kippur.  I think they sold 'em to some other friends. And if it goes to game 5 they will definitely use the seats for that game! 

I'll let you know if we get any seats for the NL*C*S. (Thinking positively!  )


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well . . . . we won't be there today.  Our neighbors have today's tickets -- though, sadly, they're Jewish and the time conflicts with Yom Kippur.  I think they sold 'em to some other friends. And if it goes to game 5 they will definitely use the seats for that game!
> 
> I'll let you know if we get any seats for the NL*C*S. (Thinking positively!  )


Bummer!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There were a couple of promising rallys -- and Harp's home run went as far/high as any I've ever seen -- but I think the butterflies got to 'em today. Nothing that rose to the level of an 'error' but some questionable decisions in fielding that didn't pan out. Today should be better.


We'll just see about that.  The Nats do have a good shot today; Hudson has fallen off the last couple of months, and Zimmerman looks pretty dang good. (That catch to wrap up the no-hitter! That was awesome!) But if the Nats don't win today, it may not get back to DC, with Baumgartner starting Game 3.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Marathon baseball last night for sure!  18 innings, holy moly, I am sure Nationals fans are extremely disappointed today - I don't know why he took Zimmerman out when he did.    I'll be cheering for a comeback on the road for Game 3.

The Cardinals/Dodgers game was a great game even though the Cardinals lost.  I love all the close and extra inning games in the post-season; that's the way it should be!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

I shouldn't be surprised. One of the greatest games in Giants' history, and I had to stop following it after the 11th inning. I would have loved to have seen Belt's HR and Strickland shut things down in the 18th.

But as it turned out, the woman who does the wonderful cover art for the books I'm writing came to town on a day job-related trip, and Saturday night was probably the only time we could get together while she's here. No regrets. Willow wins. 

GO GIANTS! MadBum all the way in Game 3!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

There have been so many amazing games so far. I'm glad I live on the west coast so I can watch very long east coast games without falling asleep. 18 innings? Wow!! I personally thought Posey hit the plate a smidge before the tag. 

Must say I'm stunned at the Angels. Gonna be tough for several teams to win 3 in a row.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah -- I couldn't stay awake . . . .stuck it to 15.

Drew's been a solid closer for the last month so no reason that he shouldn't have been able to get that last 9th inning out.  If he'd left in Zimmermann, he might have done the same thing and then people would be saying "why didn't he take him out?"  So, not willing to second guess the decisions. Feel horrible for Drew though. 

Still . . . . lots of baseball to be played.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Did you see a slow motion replay of the play at the plate with Posey?  What did you think?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> Did you see a slow motion replay of the play at the plate with Posey? What did you think?


I think I was glad they'd called him out on the field because if they'd called him safe I don't think it would have been overturned.

Though, in the end, it didn't matter. 

I do think the home plate umpire was inconsistent with calling balls and strikes. For both teams. I was following along on mlb At Bat which has a pitch tracker and some innings the ones on the edges were strikes and some innings pitches in the same place were balls.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> Did you see a slow motion replay of the play at the plate with Posey? What did you think?


I agree with Ann; I thought they would call him safe on the replay - I thought his foot was down before he got tagged with the ball at the hip. I can also understand why they didn't want to end the game with a controversial call and kept the original call in place even though the final outcome of the game was the same.

I also agree the home plate ump was very inconsistent with his strike zone, especially in the extra innings.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy to see the Orioles make it to the pennant race . . . . . . .


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I am extremely embarrassed by the Angels.  Best season record in MLB?

I have MLB At Bat too, and didn't know there was a pitch tracker. How do I get to that? I have been listening to the audio of a couple of games, especially Vin Scully calling the Dodgers game.  Only problem is the timing between the audio and the tv!

I think the O's are going to be very hard to stop!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Very Happy for the O's . . . . also for KC. Lots of baseball yet to be played. 

With the At Bat app go to the game and the 'live' option and it shows the pitch track. It is slightly delayed but you can easily tell where a pitch is and it marks them based on how the call went. I don't _think_ it's part of the paid app -- I think that just adds the radio feeds. Best as I can recall it is part of the free version. Then, of course, the 'premium' version adds video for games all season -- there's actually a discount version you can buy now to get all the post season games.

An aside: it's rather infuriating that MLB can't just SET THE GAME TIMES but has to keep adjusting the schedule. I know why they do it: to maximize their income from advertisers. But it's still annoying. It's also annoying how LONG the games are -- not talking about extra innings but the 3 - 5 extra minutes _between_ innings for the commercial breaks. Instant replay doesn't extend games -- money hungry networks (and the league) do.

And while we're at it, WHY can't I listen to my USUAL team announcers? O.K. I get that they want to put it on a, relatively*, national network. But it seems like, rather than using a bunch of know-nothings who haven't been following the teams exclusively all season, it would make sense to maybe go with the network play call guy and then hire the color commentators from the participating teams. Then you wouldn't get stupid comments from people who don't get why people in the stands have fake beards, and gnome hats, and a buffalo horn helmet! 

*I say 'relatively' because for the games on the MLB.TV network today, there are a LOT of people in this area who will NOT be able to watch it at home. MANY still use over the air antennas and even those who have cable, satellite, or FiOS often only get the basic package. Which MLB network is NOT a part of. Fortunately, we have friends who've splurged for the next level package and we're going there to watch. OTOH, sports bars and the like will be PACKED this afternoon for the game, I'm sure!

O.K. Rant over. For now.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

As a Chicagoan, this whole post-season is a bit of a drag. However, I love an underdog story, too. A team that has been losing for so long and now winning, so KC and Baltimore are right there. I am sort of rooting for KC, but I have to admit, I am not suspending my new TV show watching to watch these games.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And while we're at it, WHY can't I listen to my USUAL team announcers? O.K. I get that they want to put it on a, relatively*, national network. But it seems like, rather than using a bunch of know-nothings who haven't been following the teams exclusively all season, it would make sense to maybe go with the network play call guy and then hire the color commentators from the participating teams. Then you wouldn't get stupid comments from people who don't get why people in the stands have fake beards, and gnome hats, and a buffalo horn helmet!


I can't speak for the Nats, but with the Giants, it would take a lot to get Mike Krukow out of their radio booth. But someone needs to explain to the producers: Research! Don't make your announcers look like fools!

(Writing this between innings. Almost had Fister in the second!  )


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/dc-sports-bog/wp/2014/10/02/watch-rare-footage-of-the-senators-beating-the-giants-in-the-1924-world-series/

I am happily ignorant and indifferent to baseball, but thought the people reading this thread might enjoy this recently discovered and very dramatic film footage from the 1924 World Series. Even I thought it was pretty cool!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

On AtBat, I can choose from either team's broadcast.  Right now I'm listening to Vin Scully (thank goodness).


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, apparently the Nats found the one thing MadBum couldn't do well. Aaugh! We'll just have to get them tomorrow.

GO GIANTS!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Robert Dahlen said:


> I can't speak for the Nats, but with the Giants, it would take a lot to get Mike Krukow out of their radio booth. But someone needs to explain to the producers: Research! Don't make your announcers look like fools!
> 
> (Writing this between innings. Almost had Fister in the second!  )


Oh, yeah . . . .it's the usual radio guys -- most folks tune them in and listen while watching the TV on mute. Because it's network TV guys who don't know any more than what's on the paper in front of them.

There are things the network guys don't know because they don't follow the team exclusively for 8 months. And they've NEVER been to the park before (maybe) so they have no clue about the local 'culture' in fan costuming and chants. You'd think -- especially with the Nats and O's who clinched a week and a half before the end of the regular season -- that they'd have made a couple of trips to the home stadium and TALKED to the regular announcers.



Robert Dahlen said:


> Well, apparently the Nats found the one thing MadBum couldn't do well. Aaugh! We'll just have to get them tomorrow.
> 
> GO GIANTS!


To be fair, I think that's the first time Ramos has bunted all season. And Desi did a heck of a slide to break up the play. The more remarkable play, for us, was Ramos getting all the way home on Cabrera's double . . . . he's not known as a speedy guy and second base is only _technically_ scoring position for him.  I'm going to take full credit: as he came up to bat I said, "He needs his 'Wilson' chant" so we did one. I'm certain that helped.   

N A T S Nats Nats Nats _Wooo!_



The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/dc-sports-bog/wp/2014/10/02/watch-rare-footage-of-the-senators-beating-the-giants-in-the-1924-world-series/
> 
> I am happily ignorant and indifferent to baseball, but thought the people reading this thread might enjoy this recently discovered and very dramatic film footage from the 1924 World Series. Even I thought it was pretty cool!


Claw that's very cool footage -- I'd read about it in the post yesterday but hadn't yet had a chance to go find the clip. Thanks!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

More great games yesterday! Matt Carpenter of the Cardinals is just on fire, a homerun and a double in each of the last three games. Needless to say I am cheering for them to wrap up the series in St. Louis this afternoon!!

GO CARDINALS!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I must say that it is nice to just sit here and let Ann do the cheering for the Nats.
But I will add in that I am happy that they almost won game two (18 innings) and that they did a nice job with game 3.
Now lets just "get it done".
  

just sayin.....


----------



## LGOULD (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm with Ann and Geoff. My heart is with the Nats (and you gotta have heart!) They seem to be constructed more for the long haul than a short series, but the baseball gods are capricious, and anything can happen.  Just hoping to see them back in DC.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am very glad to see how into this so many of you are. Go - whatever your team is!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm going to take full credit: as he came up to bat I said, "He needs his 'Wilson' chant" so we did one. I'm certain that helped.


It must have. We all know that it's our own little cheers that cause our teams to play well and come through. 

Where are all the Giants fans? I can't be the only one on KBoards, can I?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay all you Nats and Giants fans, the Cardinals are waiting for you in the League Championship series!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, the word of the day round here is "Natisad". 

BUT . . . at least we've still got the Orioles. It's always good to have both an American _and_ National league team to get behind.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

In my opinion this is exactly what sport is all about.
You "play" your very best, try your hardest, someone wins and someone loses.
The best team on that day, wins.
Different sports have different methods for trying to even out the "spikes".
I think this was a wonderful season thus far, and am looking forward to the excellent play in the remainder of the playoffs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I will say I think the home plate ball/strike calls have been abysmal. At least in the NLDS. I can't blame it for the Nats loss, though, 'cause they were equally inconsistent and sometimes flat out WRONG for both teams. The local radio guys here were commenting about it, even, and neither of them EVER has a bad word to say about the umps. And I gather there was some questionable calls in the LA/St. Louis series as well.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I will say I think the home plate ball/strike calls have been abysmal. At least in the NLDS. I can't blame it for the Nats loss, though, 'cause they were equally inconsistent and sometimes flat out WRONG for both teams. The local radio guys here were commenting about it, even, and neither of them EVER has a bad word to say about the umps. And I gather there was some questionable calls in the LA/St. Louis series as well.


I agree 100%, but I also don't think the inconsistency affected the outcome of any of the games because they were "consistently inconsistent" for both teams. The only game where I thought the players didn't know how to react to the pitches because they weren't sure of the strike zone was in the extra innings of the 18-inning Nats/Giants game. Even then, that one went into extra innings because of the questionable last out at the end of nine. Natisad - awwwww 

I haven't watched the ALDS games as closely. I'm just glad Puhjols is not coming back to St. Louis with the Angels.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, I go for the Giants. Whether I believe they can win is another story. Gotta have a west coast team. I really thought this year the Angels had bought themselves a championship, but then 2 wild card teams took over. 

Should be fun to watch how it all plays out. At least I don't have to go cross eyed watching 4 games I one day again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I must admit I became very much dis-enamoured with California and New York teams when we lived overseas in the late 80's.  We were on a military base and got sports via the Armed Forces Network, but they pretty much ONLY showed games where either NY or CA teams were playing. Second choices were Atlanta and Chicago and they'd occasionally show Phillie or Boston. Anyone else: unless they were playing NY or CA don't count on it.  Most annoying.

Now, you might remember 1985 -- in the World Series were Kansas City and St. Louis.  We had seen hardly any games featuring either team because they weren't ones AFRTS picked up. I don't know how much choice they got, and I get that they were looking for programming that more people would be interested in, but still.

Anyway -- since then I'm reasonably happy if there's a team that's NOT in New York or California playing.   And as of last night, I'm Orioles all the way.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, the word of the day round here is "Natisad".


Well, the Nats put up one heck of a fight, and I was really worried that they'd come back and pull out the series victory after game 3. Great series! Let's hope for a playoff rematch in 2015.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

The problem is, if you had two teams physically close together (i.e., Orioles, Nats), (Dodgers, Angels), (KC and St Louis), I think the viewing market would be smaller.  So that's why I want a West Coast team in there to make it more interesting and more widely viewed.

You want to be bored (until this year)? Try getting every Mariners game beamed into your home.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> The problem is, if you had two teams physically close together (i.e., Orioles, Nats), (Dodgers, Angels), (KC and St Louis), I think the viewing market would be smaller. So that's why I want a West Coast team in there to make it more interesting and more widely viewed.
> 
> You want to be bored (until this year)? Try getting every Mariners game beamed into your home.


Well, the fact is, there's baseball fans and there's baseball fans. I admit, over the last few years, once both the O's and Nats were out of it, I had very little interest in the playoffs at all. But there are some who will watch whomever is playing. And there are some who don't care but if it's the local team and it's all anyone is talking about at work they might check in just to be part of the conversation. 

Of course the networks want the big market teams to make it because then they can charge more for in game commercials. And, let's face it, the only time people have a chance of actually watching a commercial any more is during a live sports event. People record programmed television and then watch later while skipping past the ads.

Anyway, as the Nats are out, I'm for the O's.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Hubby's a diehard baseball fan - he watches all the play-off games 'til there's one team left  . Me I'm a fair weather fan (don't tell daughter's 'new' fiance that... he works for the Orioles!), and right now the weather's lookin' very good!

Hubby is in such a quandary on Sundays at this time of year. Baseball, football, and NASCAR. IOW, he's stuck in the chair all day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd not say I'm a 'fair weather' fan, as I'm behind 'em win or lose. But I don't watch teams I don't care about just because it's there.  Though, in the midst of a playoff run, there's usually some team playing that impacts MY team's positioning. And I _have_ been known to watch games just to cheer against a team.  <cough>Yankees<cough>


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I _have_ been known to watch games where there was a team I could cheer _against_.  <cough>Yankees<cough>


I hear ya Ann.

I grew up in MD on the southeast side of DC... I remember many a night being out on the porch with my father listening to the Senators on a 'staticky' AM radio, as it turned from light to dusk or downright dark (and we'd never turn a light on!).


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Just stopped by to say sorry to your 'Nats fans. 

Still kinda hoping for a Cardinals/Royals Series. Then again, hockey season starts up again tonight and the Blackhawks have a good chance of getting into the post-season this year.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I remember going to see the Senators play the dreaded Yankees back in the 50's.  After all the games I've seen since, I truly remember this one (probably because Mantle was playing).


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm just wishing it was 2005 all over again. Such a great year.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

On the eve of the LCS, I just wanted to remind everyone here of the one thing we hopefully have in common:

We're all glad the Dodgers are out. 

GO GIANTS!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Robert Dahlen said:


> On the eve of the LCS, I just wanted to remind everyone here of the one thing we hopefully have in common:
> 
> We're all glad the Dodgers are out.
> 
> GO GIANTS!


Well, yes as regards the Dodgers. But will be watching the Orioles this evening . . . . . . .


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, Robert, I may possibly be the only person you know who likes the Dodgers AND the Giants. Liked the Dodgers when I lived there, but we get so many Giants games televised up here that we've gotten to know those players too. 

So there. One Dodgers fan in this crew. 

Great game last night regardless of who you wanted to win.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

spotsmom said:


> Well, Robert, I may possibly be the only person you know who likes the Dodgers AND the Giants. Liked the Dodgers when I lived there, but we get so many Giants games televised up here that we've gotten to know those players too.
> 
> So there. One Dodgers fan in this crew.


Does...not...compute...cannot reconcile...cannot comprehend... (head explodes)


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Robert Dahlen said:


> On the eve of the LCS, I just wanted to remind everyone here of the one thing we hopefully have in common:
> 
> We're all glad the Dodgers are out.
> 
> GO GIANTS!


This man speaks truth re Dodgers. Good riddance.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I simply have sentimental feelings for the days of watching Drysdale and Koufax pitch. 

I loved the Red Sox and then my local boy, Ellsbury, went to the Yanks. I can't go there, so I guess I see where you're coming from.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Worried for the Orioles . . . . but LOTS of baseball yet to be played. (Though not before 8 p.m. this evening.  )


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Worried for the Orioles


Me, too, Ann!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The games are certainly interfering with my sleep schedule!  Very exciting game between the Cardinals and Giants last night.  The Cardinals pulled it out in the bottom of the ninth, but I think they are doomed for the series if Molina is out.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

That would really be a bummer if Molina is gone for the rest of the year.  Haven't seen an update today.

Tomorrow will be a day full of games.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Hoping for a Giants-Royals World Series here, with the Giants taking it all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> That would really be a bummer if Molina is gone for the rest of the year. Haven't seen an update today.
> 
> Tomorrow will be a day full of games.


Sounds like they're keeping him on the roster for now -- because if they take him off, the rules say he's out if they win and go to the WS as well. Clearly they're hoping they can win without him and then he'll be better if they get to the WS.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Game 3 about to start! Game 2 was rough, but I think we'll bounce back nicely. Just wish I had a chance to pick up my orange and black sprinkled donut first. 

GO GIANTS!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am coming here to get updates on what's happening since I am so out of the loop on this.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I simply can't believe what the Royals have done to the O's.  I am really stunned. I thought the O's would go all the way.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Hamerfan, I should point out that the Cards tied the game just as I was reading your post. Maybe the Heath Ledger .gif was to blame?  Wild ending to Game 3, which knowing the 2014 Giants is no surprise. Still donut-less for Game 4, but I think we'll put it out somehow.

GO GIANTS!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Will the O's be swept today? How wild if they were!

You gotta admit that these playoff games have been super to watch, regardless of who wins.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> Will the O's be swept today? How wild if they were!
> 
> You gotta admit that these playoff games have been super to watch, regardless of who wins.


That's how I feel, SM. Even though the outcome of the Giants/Cardinals game last night wasn't what I hoped for, it was still an exciting game and we have seen some great plays in all the games. Just as it should be at this level!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm from KC so of course loving it....but I don't think I have ever seen baseball so much fun to watch


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats to all the Royal's fans!  I would have been happy to bet with anyone (and would have lost all my money) that KC would never sweep the Orioles.  They are certainly the hottest team out there.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, what a day for some baseball!
I'm in the KC area and the Royals really have this town electrified. After 29 years of playoff-less teams, 2014 is really something. And the way the Royals have won their games is spectacular. 
I'm a longtime Giants fan so I'm rooting for them all the way. They won tonight and I hope they win tomorrow.
To be truthful, I worry for any team that has to play the Royals. This team is on fire!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The St. Louis/San Francisco game last night was an exciting game, wasn't it?  *sniffle and sob*  St. Louis played lousy defense and the Giants played great.  We'll find out tonight whether it is a Kansas City/San Francisco World Series or we get to head back to St. Louis for another game or two first!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats to the Royals!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

hamerfan said:


> To be truthful, I worry for any team that has to play the Royals. This team is on fire!


The Giants in postseason tend to have big buckets of water on hand to put out hot teams. Just ask the 2010 Phillies, or the 2012 Tigers, or (sorry Ann) this year's Nationals.

Bumgarner tonight! He's not as dominating at home as on the road, but it's hard to see him losing a clincher like this. Get ready, KC!

GO GIANTS!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Love it, Chad!! Wonderful post!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Ishikawa!!

World Series, baby!!

Kansas City, here we come!!

GO GIANTS!!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

It was crazy out here! What a game! Go Giants!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

After all he's been through, I was happy as could be that Travis was the hero tonight.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

*sniffle*  Congratulations to the Giant's fans, it was an exciting game and it's always more fun when they win in front of the home fans.  

I think Matheny got out managed last night.  I'm still looking forward to the World Series.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheering for the Royals now, crebel?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> Cheering for the Royals now, crebel?


Not really either now, just want to watch good baseball and may the best team win!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

spotsmom said:


> After all he's been through, I was happy as could be that Travis was the hero tonight.


Yeah, that's one heck of a story, especially after he misplayed that fly ball earlier. It's nice to have your faith and hard work rewarded in such an awesome way.


crebel said:


> I think Matheny got out managed last night. I'm still looking forward to the World Series.


I'll bet that he never lets that happen again. Unlike a certain Dodgers manager, Matheny will learn from his mistakes. And I'm glad the Giants took it in five - I did not want that series to back to St. Louis. If any team could pull a comeback from three games down, it would be the Cards.

GO GIANTS!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Are we ready for more BASEBALL?  World Series underway, woohoo!!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Stuck on the train home and missed Pence's HR.  But 3-0 early!

GO GIANTS!!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I missed the first three innings myself, but it didn't turn out to be a very exciting game.  Let's hope tomorrow is more of a contest.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Certainly the least competitive game I have seen in the 2014 postseason.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Was very disappointed to hear about last night's game. I am hoping KC can at least make it an interesting series.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

balaspa said:


> Was very disappointed to hear about last night's game. I am hoping KC can at least make it an interesting series.


They still may. I think tonight's game will be the pitcher's duel that everyone was hoping last night's would have been. But if the results are like last night's, then I'll be happy. 

GO GIANTS!!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Series is tied up!
So far, so good.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

A much better game last night, even though some didn't like who won.  Ain't that always the way?


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

spotsmom said:


> A much better game last night, even though some didn't like who won. Ain't that always the way?


Hey, at least the Dodgers didn't win.  Man, did the Giants bullpen crash and burn. And I suspect that Hunter Strickland will, by Friday game time, get his heinie deservedly chewed out by Bochy.

But Game 3 is Friday back in the city by the bay, and we'll be ready!

GO GIANTS!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Now we have a series!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Robert Dahlen said:


> Hey, at least the Dodgers didn't win.


Would you, or someone else who feels likewise, explain to me (I really do ask because I don't know) why you don't like the Dodgers at all costs? Is it just a part of the huge rivalry between the Giants/Dodgers like a Yankees-Red Sox thing that's been going on for years, or is it something specific? Their fans beating up a Giants fan in LA certainly didn't help matters, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

spotsmom said:


> Would you, or someone else who feels likewise, explain to me (I really do ask because I don't know) why you don't like the Dodgers at all costs? Is it just a part of the huge rivalry between the Giants/Dodgers like a Yankees-Red Sox thing that's been going on for years, or is it something specific? Their fans beating up a Giants fan in LA certainly didn't help matters, but I'm just curious.


Actually, some fans on both sides take things way too seriously, which is why people get beat up (and having one too many beers doesn't help), and that part of the whole Giants-Dodgers thing is kinda dumb.

I joke about beating the Dodgers and hating the Dodgers (and it's a bit easier when they have a jerk like Yasiel Puig playing for them), but for me it's more of the Giants fan thing than it is a "blood oath" deal. I really don't take it that seriously. (And there are some things to like about the Dodgers, like Vin Scully. And they will always get props from me for Jackie Robinson. Always.)

In fact, I have had several friends in the past who were otherwise perfectly good people with the one slight character flaw of being Dodger fans.  Any other Giants fans want to chime in?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

The Dodgers trump every other team by having Scully.  I downloaded MLB AtBat, and got to listen to all the Dodger playoff games which Scully called (he called the first and last 3 innings of each game).  What a treat!

Thanks for letting me know why the Dodgers aren't your favorite!  I am an American League person, but since the 3 yrs I lived in SoCal are extremely memorable, I continue to cheer for the D's when appropriate.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm afraid I've lost all interest. No dog in the fight.  I gather the series is tied 1-1?

Whatever.  But several Nats are good candidates for gold gloves and other honors.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Speaking of the Dodgers: Holy crap, they may hire Joe Madden as manager now that he's left Tampa Bay.   As a Giants fan, that scares the Holy Hannah out of me. He's GOOD. He's almost Bruce Bochy-good. He'd be much much better than Don Mattingly. Is it too late to talk ESPN into hiring him instead?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am not really watching the games, I admit. I don't care much one way or the other. I am more of an American League fan, though, so it would be nice of the Royals won.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Robert Dahlen said:


> Speaking of the Dodgers: Holy crap, they may hire Joe Madden as manager now that he's left Tampa Bay.   As a Giants fan, that scares the Holy Hannah out of me. He's GOOD. He's almost Bruce Bochy-good. He'd be much much better than Don Mattingly. Is it too late to talk ESPN into hiring him instead?


Had not heard that about Joe Madden!! He's a wonderful coach- really knows how to bring some cohesiveness to a team.

But don't worry- Bochy is a terrific manager too.

Crebel, see how many people have lost interest in this series? If you don't have a favorite team in it, you gotta be a baseball fanatic to watch it, although I feel badly for the folks who haven't watched mostly stellar baseball during the entire playoffs.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Robert Dahlen said:


> And I suspect that Hunter Strickland will, by Friday game time, get his heinie deservedly chewed out by Bochy.
> 
> GO GIANTS!!


Sometimes the goat in one game comes back as the hero in a later game. Just saying. Any idea who made the last out in the 1926 World Series and how the last out was made? How did that player do the next year and in the 1927 WS?

I hope not in this case as I would like to see the Royals win the Series.

Deckard


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

spotsmom said:


> Had not heard that about Joe Madden!! He's a wonderful coach- really knows how to bring some cohesiveness to a team.


Actually, the rumor mill now says Madden's heading to the Cubs. Bad career move. He'll never get them to the World Series. Casey Stengel couldn't get the Cubs to the World Series. _Abraham Lincoln_ couldn't get the Cubs to the World Series...


deckard said:


> Sometimes the goat in one game comes back as the hero in a later game. Just saying. Any idea who made the last out in the 1926 World Series and how the last out was made? How did that player do the next year and in the 1927 WS?


From memory: Babe Ruth, thrown out stealing second, hit 60 homers in 1927 and the Yankees swept the series. (Man, I need to vacuum out my memory sometime.  )


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Robert Dahlen said:


> From memory: Babe Ruth, thrown out stealing second, hit 60 homers in 1927 and the Yankees swept the series. (Man, I need to vacuum out my memory sometime.  )


Yep, that's right. Ruth represented the tying run on first base in Game 7 of the 1926 WS. With 2 outs, he tried to steal second base and was thrown out. Cardinals won the series 4 games to 3.

1927 was a banner year for him and the Yankees. And they swept the Pirates in 4 games.

Deckard


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Robert, that's funny about Abe Lincoln couldn't get the Cubs to the WS. Would love to see him in LA. May tingly can't be too popular there now. 

Nice game for the Royals tonight. Giants would have to win in KC now.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

spotsmom said:


> Nice game for the Royals tonight. Giants would have to win in KC now.


They've clinched on the road before, but I'm actually worried at this point. The difference has been the bullpens; KC's has outpitched SF's by a wide margin. Vogelsong is starting tonight, and he's usually good for only 4-5 innings.

So, the Giants need to kick butt early and often tonight. 

GO GIANTS!!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Robert Dahlen said:


> So, the Giants need to kick butt early and often tonight.
> GO GIANTS!!


+1!
C'mon, SF!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

2 down....2 to go for this KC fan
The Giants have won enough, even if I didn't live in KC I would be rooting for the small market


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Here we go!!  I don't care who wins, I just want to watch more good baseball!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Carlos and son were good. Here they are practicing:

http://www.kshb.com/sports/baseball/royals/watch-santana-practices-national-anthem-ahead-of-game-4-of-the-world-series


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

For those keeping score at home:

Giants win game 4, Series is tied at 2 games apiece.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Most important: Mo'ne Davis pitched an AMAZING first pitch!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Last night was an exciting game, wasn't it?  Very steady run scoring until the 7th inning, and then the Giants went to town!  At least we know the series will go back to Kansas City, I love it when series have to go to game 7 and I hope it happens.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

It's another tight game, but it's being overshadowed by some horrible news: Cardinals outfielder Oscar Taveras was killed, along with his girlfriend, in an auto accident. http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/mlb/2014/10/26/cardinals-outfielder-oscar-taveras-dies-in-car-accident/17977685/

My thoughts are with his family, his teammates, and Cardinal fans everywhere.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Robert Dahlen said:


> It's another tight game, but it's being overshadowed by some horrible news: Cardinals outfielder Oscar Taveras was killed, along with his girlfriend, in an auto accident. http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/mlb/2014/10/26/cardinals-outfielder-oscar-taveras-dies-in-car-accident/17977685/
> 
> My thoughts are with his family, his teammates, and Cardinal fans everywhere.


We had not heard until the broadcast during the game. How sad, only 22 years old and we were looking at a future all-star. My thoughts are also with his family and teammates.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Hurt my heart to hear that.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Exciting to be a Giants fan!

Unfortunately we need to start worrying about boneheads bent on destruction:

http://blog.sfgate.com/stew/2014/10/27/san-francisco-police-brace-for-potential-world-series-mayhem/

I don't live far from the mission. In 2012 we left when things started getting scary. We could hear the sirens throughout the night. They'll have the game on the on jumbotron at Civic Center Plaza again this year, but I'll probably sit tight and watch/celebrate at home. Make sure the car is in the garage! Most of the rioters don't even live in the city, they came here from the Bay Area and trash the city then they go home to their own non-trashed neighborhoods.

Anyway... still excited about being so close to another championship! And it's been a great series.

And yes, so sad about Oscar Taveras. He grabbed my attention with that pinch hit homer during the NLCS.


----------



## LGOULD (Jul 5, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm afraid I've lost all interest. No dog in the fight. I gather the series is tied 1-1?
> 
> Whatever. But several Nats are good candidates for gold gloves and other honors.


At least we can root for ex-Nats Michael Morse and Josh Willingham.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Okay, so who replaced Jake Peavy with Charlie Brown tonight? I missed that second inning, but I assume that while Petit was warming up, the ground crew gathered all the clothes that were knocked off Peavy by line drives. The announcers kept saying he wasn't pitching all that bad, but they're just saying that so Peavy won't bite their heads off.

Now that that's out of my system...bring on game seven!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Robert Dahlen said:


> Okay, so who replaced Jake Peavy with Charlie Brown tonight? I missed that second inning, but I assume that while Petit was warming up, the ground crew gathered all the clothes that were knocked off Peavy by line drives. The announcers kept saying he wasn't pitching all that bad, but they're just saying that so Peavy won't bite their heads off.
> 
> Now that that's out of my system...bring on game seven!


LOL. I was so bad tonight that I had my sister sending me silent text messages with play-by-play during a funeral that started at 7 Central, so I didn't get to see the round robin in the bottom of the 2nd - *hangs head in shame*.

In the shock over the Tavaras announcement during Sunday night's game, I forgot to congratulate the SF fans on the absolutely awesome complete game shut out pitched by Bumgardner. He was fantastic.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh. Well, now that it's got to a game 7, I might bother to watch. 'Cept there's choir rehearsal this evening.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

DVR, Ann!! Chris, I have never known such a devoted baseball fan to be getting texts during a funeral!!

A Game 7 of the World Series! How exciting is that? Ventura pitched an awesome game in memory of his friend. I'm glad the Royals let him "decorate" his cap. Not all teams would allow that. 

May the best team win!!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not superstitious. I'm a skeptic to any real-life paranormal claims (though I happily accept them in fiction). I shouldn't believe in silly rituals.

But I ate a donut with chocolate icing and black and orange sprinkles during Game Four, and shortly after that, the Giants rallied.

I ate another donut with chocolate icing and black and orange sprinkles during Game Five, and Baumgartner pitched a beauty of a game.

I did not eat one during Game Six, and you know the rest.

SOMEONE GET ME SOME DONUTS WITH CHOCOLATE ICING AND BLACK AND ORANGE SPRINKLES! NOW!



GO GIANTS!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's about the best outcome a general baseball fan could want - down to game 7 of the series!


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

balaspa said:


> It's about the best outcome a general baseball fan could want - down to game 7 of the series!


Maybe extra innings for the true baseball fan.

Deckard


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Robert, sounds like you're looking for a reason to eat donuts...

Yes, a Game 7 with extra innings would be the icing, well, on the donuts.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Extra innings tonight would be the perfect ending.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

spotsmom said:


> Robert, sounds like you're looking for a reason to eat donuts...


SHHHHH!!!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

I now have my donuts with chocolate icing and orange and black sprinkles. KC, been nice playing against you.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations to San Francisco and their fans.  It was a great series.  I think Bumgarner should be named Series MVP.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Never doubt the donuts!  World Series champions!

And man, my hat's off to the Royals. They are one hell of a team, they almost scared the crap out of me at the end, and I'm sorry Salvador Perez had to make the final out because he is one great player. If the Giants collapse next year, I'll root for KC if they make the playoffs.

WAY TO GO, GIANTS!!!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

That game could have gone either way. The boy from Carolina is amazing!!!!

Congrats to the Giants!!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, what a terrific series! The Giants held on when they had to. Bumgarner should definitely be Series MVP!
But the Royals were amazing this year and nothing can take away from their postseason run. They got this town so fired up for October baseball. Something that hasn't happened in a long time.
My hat's off to both teams for a great World Series!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

What an amazing game! The city has gone crazy. I'm home now since it started to get a bit sketchy out there. I can hear the sirens and helicopters as I type this, so hopefully things don't get too out of hand now that it's getting late.

I'm looking forward to the victory parade on Friday! And Bumgarner, what a pitcher, wow! That was history being made by Bumgarner. 

Kudos to the Royals, great team. I was a big fan of George Brett growing up, so I've always liked the Royals, but three championships in five years feels so good!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Congratulations to the San Francisco Giants! A great final game and what more can us baseball fans hope for, right?

Now - any predictions on 2015?


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

balaspa said:


> Congratulations to the San Francisco Giants! A great final game and what more can us baseball fans hope for, right?
> 
> Now - any predictions on 2015?


Giants. 

Have to see how the free agent market shakes out, but a lot of the 2014 playoff teams will be back in the mix in 2015.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Maddon went to the CUBS


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

spotsmom said:


> Maddon went to the CUBS


And not the Dodgers. Write them off for 2015.  I guess Madden's decided to go for glory. If he can get the Cubs to the World Series, he'll be the biggest hero Illinois has ever seen. Of course, that's a really really big if...


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Robert Dahlen said:


> If he can get the Cubs to the World Series, he'll be the biggest hero Illinois has ever seen. Of course, that's a really really big if...


That is the understatement of all time! I hope he does! I think everyone in the US would be cheering for the Cubs (unless maybe they played the White Sox).


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> That is the understatement of all time! I hope he does! *I think everyone in the US would be cheering for the Cubs *(unless maybe they played the White Sox).


Or not...


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

You really wouldn't like to see a team that hasn't won in a bazillion years finally do it?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> You really wouldn't like to see a team that hasn't won in a bazillion years finally do it?


If the Cubs were playing the Yankees in the World Series, I would cheer for the Cubs by virtue of cheering against the Yankees. Otherwise, no. The Cubs lost me when they screwed Mark Grace (and I can hold a grudge for a _long_ time).


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Am assuming you wouldn't cheer for the Angels either because of your buddy Pujols.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

As a White Sox fan, I will be happy if, during my lifetime, there would not be a Cubs world series win. Cubs fans seem to feel like they deserve it more and right now that 2005 series win for the Sox is the one and only thing we can hold over them.

Besides, if they win this city will burn to the ground.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

balaspa said:


> As a White Sox fan, I will be happy if, during my lifetime, there would not be a Cubs world series win. Cubs fans seem to feel like they deserve it more and right now that 2005 series win for the Sox is the one and only thing we can hold over them.
> 
> Besides, if they win this city will burn to the ground.


But it might be worth it just to see Bill Murray cry like a baby in the stands.


----------

